# Imposible to live with under exercised V!?



## bhtkevin (May 8, 2010)

I read something like 5 minutes of walking per month a dog is old. Does that hold true
for Vizslas. My V could walk 2 hrs straight if I let her. She
is 13 weeks old. Walking is akin to sleeping for her. Now running for 15 minutes would do it. I generally walk her about 30 min twice a day in order to keep her from destroying the house and possibly setting fire to the neighorhood. She s just crazy unless she is tired. Anyone else in the same
situation?!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to think the same thing. The term "overwalking" was handed to us like a death sentence. But I was told that mentally exhausting your puppy is much more effective than physical exercise. 

Because of this, Mischa at 13 weeks is a real pro at "sit", "down", and "paw." We're currently working on "stay" which is my favourite, because it really gets her tired.


----------



## bhtkevin (May 8, 2010)

Was you Vizsla field bred? Mine can sit, shake, lay down, point and working on stay. It doesn't seem to tire her out though.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At 13 weeks old I try to view any "leash time" as training for the future. It's the setup for discipline and control lessons that will come later. I don't actually think I've ever really "walked" a vizsla for the purpose of exercise. I've also not heard of the 5 minutes per month of age rule either, and have to wonder if it is a physical rule of thumb, or a mental rule of thumb based on a young dogs ability to remain focused on a particular task.

Let her dictate the amount of physical exercise, but provide enough opportunity for down time. If she's good with 30-60 minutes on a leash, is putting on weight, and otherwise physically healthy. Keep it up, just watch her for signs of fatique. If you can jog with her on a grass or a fire road for 10 or 15 minutes and then have a nice play sessions, I don't see that it will harm her.
If you're worried about about joint issues later in life you can supplement her diet with Cosequine for dogs and use Cytomax, or Exceed, along with fresh water for fluid/electrolyte replacement. Don't use Gatorade, it's garbage.
I've done thousands of miles on a bike with my dogs through the years, it can be done safely and effectively.


----------



## maxxie (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
This is the first time I have posted since owning my little treasure of a Viz, but have been reading with great interest. Bentley is 18 weeks on Tuesday 18th May and is growing fast. He is a beautiful dog and I am loving owning a Vizsla. My previous dog was a beautiful Black Lab, who was a pleasure to own, so he had big boots to fill, but is doing ok so far!
I have also heard of the 1minute for every week of their lives 2 - 3 times a day, but my Breeder was horrified at this, saying they would be climbing the walls, so be sensible and allow more gradually. The vets where I work are also ok with Bentley's exercise schedule, saying it is better he has a structured walk rather than going mad in the garden, running in all directions which is much more stressful on his soft bones and joints.
Currently we have 30 minutes in the morning which is half lead and woods. He then goes to the park with my husband at lunchtime for about 40mins, which is half and half again. I then take him down the woods after work for another 40 mins, which is mostly off lead. He generally walks calmly behind me or just in front of me and only goes mad when he plays with other dogs for a few minutes. He is great with his recall, coming to me each time.
He still wants to play when we get home but in a more sensible way as apposed to the mad thing he was before we were allowed out.
He sleeps through the night and has done since the first night and is also dry day and night. He started puppy classes at 8 weeks and it really shows in his behaviour. I am big on being pack leader and he recognises this so far! He is far from perfect but is a bundle of joy and we are all learning together. It helps having owned a dog before and being around animals all day at the vets. It gives you the basics to work with and you would be supprised at how many people get dogs without really thinking about it which is such a shame for all concerned. I read a post from Gunnr about nipping and using the closing of the muzzle, saying no teeth and this really has helped us. It has reduced his nipping by 80% in a week I would say so thanks for that.


----------

